# Paint Warmer



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i purchased this paint warmer online today.thanks to Dean for pointing it out.

http://www.toolexperts.com/images/P/CW1111 one gallon.jpg


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I also liked that hot plate that Tommy posted. Might have to get me one of them.


----------

